# 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

*2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Hey,
vor kurzem habe ich mir auf den Ratschlag aus einem anderen Forum ein Crossoverkabel gekauft, um Counter Strike, Call of Duty 4 etc. gegeneinander zocken zu können. Ich habe die beiden PCs anschließend miteinander verbunden, weiß nun allerdings nicht weiter. Könnte mir vielleicht jemand eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung geben, was ich tun muss, damit es funktioniert? Habe nämlich keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. Vielen Dank.

PS: Auf einem PC ist Windows Vista Home Basic 64-Bit installiert, auf dem anderen ist Windows Vista Home Premium 32-Bit drauf.


----------



## Menthe (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Hi, wilkommen im Forum.

Also wenn du die beiden PC's verbunden hast musst du eigentlich nur ins Spiel rein und auf Multiplayer und LAN und dann könnt ihr zocken. Wenn das nicht geht musst du unter Netzwerverbindungen verwalten beiden PC's eine feste IP geben bsp. 192.168.100.10 und dem anderen 192.168.100.11 dann gehts.


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Also ich hab die beiden PCs verbunden und bin ins Spiel auf LAN. Allerdings kann ich da den anderen PC bzw. das auf dem einen PC erstellte Spiel auf dem anderen nicht sehen. (um es kurz zu fassen: es funktioniert nicht).
Und irgendwie kann ich den beiden PCs keine feste IP geben. (bzw. ich kann die bestehende nicht ändern).


----------



## P4D (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Hi, um die IP einzustellen, geh unter Ausführen (Windows-Taste + R) und gib dann "ncpa.cpl" ein. Rechtsklick auf Lan-Verbindung und Eigenschften auswählen. Dann wählst du "Internetprotokoll Version 4" aus und klickst auf Eigenschaften. Das sollte dann so aussehen wie im Bild. 
VG P4D

PS: Bei dem anderen PC musst du die 2 am ende durch eine andere Zahl ersetzen!


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Ok, bei bevorzugter DNS-Server und bei alternativer DNS-Server muss ich aber nichts reinschreiben oder? Und wenn ich das dann gemacht habe muss ich bei Call of Duty 4 bloß noch ein Spiel erstellen und dann kann ich vom anderen Computer aus joinen oder?


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Also ich hab jetzt mal die IP Adresse geändert und es funktioniert überhaupt nichts. Geht genauso wenig wie vorher. Liegts vllt. daran, dass es immer noch nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk anzeigt? Wenn ja wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

ich hatte und habe das ,
kommt auf das Game an, da muss man dann Lan wählen nicht Online und:
bei dem ein oder anderem Game, muss du auch noch die IE Adresse 
extra noch ein mal eingeben und zwar im Spiele/Game selber noch ein mal,
also vom 1. PC die IP Adresse den der 2. PC hat und das ganze bei dem 
2. PC im umgekehrter Form auch noch mal !
am ende startet  man dann beide Games, geht bei beiden auf LAn,
und macht beim 1. PC die Lan Verbindung 
(dabei muss der Benutzter Name und das Benutzter Passw. vom 2. PC eingegeben werden,
die man beim 2. PC dann bestätigen muss,
das ein bisschen fummel arbeit  so ungefähr war das bei mir ! aber diese Lan Settings im Game  selber speichert  ja das Game eh ab und beim nächsten mal ist es dann einfach,
da braucht man dann nur noch 2 x die Games starten bis zu Lan und mit einem PC die 
Verbindung machen, beim 2. PC das nur bestätigen .


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich hatte und habe das ,
> kommt auf das Game an, da muss man dann Lan wählen nicht Online und:
> bei dem ein oder anderem Game, muss du auch noch die IE Adresse
> extra noch ein mal eingeben und zwar im Spiele/Game selber noch ein mal,
> ...



Also dass man Lan und nicht Online wählen muss war mir klar, habe ich auch bei Call of Duty 4 und Counter Strike (Source) so eingestellt. Davon, dass man die IP Adresse in den Spielen eingeben muss habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. Bei Call of Duty 4 und Counter Strike Source finde ich auch gar keine solche Eingabemöglichkeit. Könntest du mir vllt. sagen ob man das für COD4 und CSS auch machen muss und wenn ja wie?


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

ich kenne dein Game nicht,
bei SilentHunterIII ist das so, 
da gibt man die IP Adresse des anderen PCs und den Benutzter und Passw. an.


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

ok, danke. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ich die IP Adresse bei COD etc. im Spiel eingeben muss. Was ich denke ist, dass es etwas damit zu tun hat, dass bei der Verbindung "nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk" steht. Vllt. könnte mir ja da noch jemand weiterhelfen, da Weihnachten eine LAN geplant ist.


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

ich habe eben noch mal gekuckt, nee also IP muss man nicht noch ein mal eingeben,
also bei SHIII wählt man Lan-Spiel
gibt dann das Pasw. des anderen PCs ein,
dann kommt von Windows ein  Warn Hinweis,
blocken, oder nicht  blocken, da geht du auf nicht blocken.
das mit dem Lan-Spiel unterstützt vielleicht nicht jedes Game?


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Counter Strike Source und Call of Duty 4 aber schon. Habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass man die Firewall auch ausschalten soll, wenn es Probleme gibt. Hab sie jetzt mal ausgeschaltet aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht.


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

das ist klar das die standard mäßig  alles blockt  was von außen kommt.
du kannst das manuell eintragen,  unter Annahme (Programme hinzufügen, das kanste einfach vom Icon  den Programm Pfad mit dem Programm mitels Copy PAste ...  oder mit suchen ) 
aber normalerweise kommt diese Abfrage immer 
automatisch, das ist genau gleich wie bei XP sp2


----------



## riedochs (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

können die beiden PC's sich gegenseitig per ping erreichen?


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Keine Ahnung wie schau ich da nach?


----------



## riedochs (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

eine Eingabeaufforderung öffnen und dort ping <IP-Adresse> eingeben.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

da muss evtl. noch ein bisschen mehr gemacht werden,
damit sich die PCs auch finden, darüber steht hier einiges im Forum.
Netzwerk und Freigabe Center ... 
 u.a Netzwerk Kennung an , Freigabe von Daten an, usw.. Foren Suche ...


----------



## Cyberfreak (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Also ich habe jetzt Freigabe von Dateien etc. alles eingestellt. Wenn ich jetzt einen Ordner von einem Rechner freigebe und allen Vollzugriff gebe, kann ich vom anderen Rechner nun zwar den Ordner sehen, allerdings zeigt es dann an, dass man nicht die Berechtigung hat ihn zu öffnen. Und mit zocken geht immer noch nichts.


----------



## amdintel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

ich habe es über all so ,
beim 1. PC im Game unter LAn das Passw. des 2. PCs eingeben und einen anderen Spieler Namen , als beim 2. PC  dann  geht man bei beiden PCs bis die Server Liste
kommt, da müßten dann bei beiden PCs jeweils 2 Spieler stehen, beim 1. PC klickt man einfach auf dem 2. Spieler   und bestätig das bei dem 2. PC , falls so eine Abfrage kommt ? 
So ist es bei SH3 , 
ich weis nicht wie das bei deinem Game ist, müsste aber so ähnlich sein?


----------



## G.Skill (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Warum hast nich gleich n Switch gekauft? xD
Naja,vllt hilft dir des ja weiter : Ein Lan einrichten! - TweakPC Hardware Forum


----------



## riedochs (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*



G.Skill schrieb:


> Warum hast nich gleich n Switch gekauft? xD
> Naja,vllt hilft dir des ja weiter : Ein Lan einrichten! - TweakPC Hardware Forum



Ob Switch oder Crossover Kabel ist egal.

Hast du auf beiden PC's die gleichen Benutzer mit den gleichen Kennwörtern eingerichtet?


----------



## G.Skill (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

>.< Stimmt,sorry  .


----------



## amdintel (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

Ganz so einfach ist das trotzdem nicht auch wenn es so aussieht ,

Zu aller erst würde ich erst mal testen , ob es von PC zu PC geht, das Cross Lan, 
mal eine kleine Datei rüber schicken. 
Die Freigabe  dann für Beide Games muss bei beiden PCs gemacht werden .

Bei den Games weis ich allerdings heute nicht  mehr so genau
was man da eingeben muss im Spiel selber , bei mir gibt es bei SH3  4 Sachen, 
Anzahl der Spieler klar auf 2 stellen, ist klar 
Server Name : weis ich nicht mehr..? 
kann sein das man da also am  1. PC  den Windows Usernamen des 2. PC 
dafür eingeben muss ? damit dieser als Server gesehen wird ?
Passw. das User Passw. des 2. PCs, also das was man bei Windows ein gibt,
User und Passw- des 2. PCs. 
Damit dieser als Server im Game erkannt wird , mal ausprobieren ? 

ES gibt ja so was wie Bedienungs  Anleitungen zu Games ,
da musste das eigentlich drin stehen .

Bei mir geht es nicht  mehr unter Vista,  aber Lan Cross läuft,
weil beide PCs den gleichen Benutzter Namen und PAssw. bei mir  haben; 
Früher  hatte ich unter XP immer  ich 2. Benutzter Konten  mit unterschiedlichen 
Namen und Passw.   da ging   das .
DA hatte ich vom 1. PC,  das  vom Admi Konto dessen User. Namen und PAssw 
vom 2. PC, immer genommen; 

bei Vista habe ich aber statt 2. Benutzter Konten nur noch eins , da geht es nicht mehr,
da finden das Game den anderen PC nicht mehr .


----------



## fr33zZe (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 Vista-PCs über Crossoverkabel verbinden*

befinden sich die beiden pcs iun der selben Arbeitsgruppe?

Gruß,
Flo


----------

